# Post Preview.



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all

Is there a way to turn on the Post Preview?

If you hover over a topic in the forum, this would give a 'tool-tip' balloon with approx10-15 words from the start of the post.

If you look at the 'Briskoda.net' website, this feature is enabled.

Will save me some time scanning throught the post when the header is not too meaningfull.

Cheers


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Yes, I've seen this feature on a few other forums - very useful for a quick scan of the thread subject.

Can this be done here?

Moley


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi

This can be done, however, you will see a detrimental effect on the website. By doing this will add to the page load and server load, because you will have to query every post to populate the popup with every request.

With this in mind we have decided not to do it.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Kev, that sounds like a good reason not to use this feature.

Moley


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Ok, no problem with that.

Is it worth a vote/poll though?


----------

